# Hormonal Influx?



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

I was hoping to get a little more feedback than I did in my other thread so I decided to move it to the appropriate area of the forum. If the other one needs to be deleted in the general forum by all means delete it. It's titled "hormones"

*Anyone ever deal with hormonal influx in their bitches?* Here's a little history....Bella is a 18 month old intact female who has had two heat cycles thus far. She is UKC registered and I was planning on showing her up until we experienced her first heat cycle. About 2 weeks after she finished her heat she started experiencing skin/coat (itchiness) and hairloss around her eyes, ears, and head. I had her checked for demo mange but it was negative.....she also had a yeast/bacterial infection as well as yeast in her ears so on the antibiotics and benadryl she went. After almost a year of trial and error and alot of different kibble I started home cooking for her with vitamins and supplements added to her new diet as well as Omega 3's and she was looking beautiful again. I took her back to the vet and they couldn't believe the difference in her skin and coat. Then..........about 8 months later right after Christmas of this past year she came back into heat and still looked great up until about two to three weeks after her cycle ended. Low and behold the itching and hairloss around the eyes and ears started again so we went back to the vet and once again no mange but my vet believes it is not only allergies but also hormonal influx that is causing her problems. Apparently, everytime a bitch comes into season it can weaken the immune system as well as cause the hormonal influx within the body which then can cause the issues she is having. I also think when her immune system becomes supressed from the stress and hormones of being in heat her immune system is compromised to the point where her allergies flare up. Does any of this make sense??? hwell: I am just at my wits end and can't figure this thing out. I also have a spay appointment set for the end of this month but want to make sure she is 100% before I put her under. I have discussed my concerns for my girl to the vet and she has respected my decisions of not allowing her to be vaccinated anymore and agrees. However, she said she couldn't be spayed unless she was UTD on her rabies which I was very hesitant of even allowing that being put into her because of her immune system. However, I felt my back was up against the wall in having to get the rabies done as it is law, so I had it done but I am kicking myself for going through with it! I just feel I compromised her immune system more but was so torn because I really need for her to be spayed. UGH!!! So, after that ramble...has anyone ever dealt with a female who had hormonal issue related hairloss? Also, here are a couple of pics of her before and after of her skin issues. Thanks for any feed back :thumb:


*BEFORE*


















*AFTER* Two weeks after antibiotics and diet change









*This was recently taken in January while she was in heat and as you can see she looks beautiful and shiney....two weeks later not so much!*


----------

